# Entschließung der EU Kommission zum Kormoran



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Juni 2018)

Das Europäische Parlament hat am 12.Juni eine Entschließung veröffentlicht, wonach die Kormoranbestände in Europa zum Schutz der Aquakulturen deutlich reduziert werden sollen.
 
 Siehe 

http://www.europarl.europa.eu/sides/getDoc.do?pubRef=-//EP//NONSGML+TA+P8-TA-2018-0248+0+DOC+PDF+V0//DE

"Entwicklung einer nachhaltigen und wettbewerbsfähigen europäischen Aquakulturbranche Entschließung des Europäischen Parlaments vom 12. Juni 2018 zu dem aktuellen Stand und die künftigen Herausforderungen bei der Entwicklung einer n achhaltigen und wettbewerbsfähigen europäischen  Aquakulturbranche (2017/2118(INI)."


Interessant hierzu finde ich die PM des DAFV!

https://www.dafv.de/projekte/kormor...uzierung-des-kormoranbestandes-in-europa.html
 
Hat der DAFV bei der Einbeziehung der Angler in die CFP auf eine "Entschließung des europäischen Parlamentes ohne rechtliche bindenden Charakter" hingewiesen, so wird hier der Begriff "Beschluss" verwendet- bei Entschließungen am selben Tag vom selben Parlament. 

 Wollte man die Entschließung zur Aufnahme der Freizeitfischerei in die CFP ein wenig "abtun" oder will man hier etwas "positives" in der Bedeutung hervorheben? Eventuell kann mir das ja hier jemand erklären. Ich verstehe das nämlich nicht ;+

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4837291&postcount=962


----------



## Ørret (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Entschließung der EU Kommission zum Kormoran*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das Europäische Parlament hat am 12.Juni eine Entschließung veröffentlicht, wonach die Kormoranbestände in Europa zum Schutz der Aquakulturen deutlich reduziert werden sollen.
> 
> Siehe
> 
> ...



Auf jeden Fall sieht man daran wieder deutlich worum es geht bei der EU.Es geht darum Aquakultur und industrielle Fischerei zu schützen und nicht darum Fische zu schutzen....Siehe Dorsch,Wolfsbarsch und Aal,Angelverbot AWZ
Angler stören da nur....


----------



## BERND2000 (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Entschließung der EU Kommission zum Kormoran*



Ørret schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall sieht man daran wieder deutlich worum es geht bei der EU.Es geht darum Aquakultur und industrielle Fischerei zu schützen und nicht darum Fische zu schutzen....Siehe Dorsch,Wolfsbarsch und Aal,Angelverbot AWZ
> Angler stören da nur....


 
 #6
 Kennt man schon vom "Bienensterben" und vielen Anderen Dingen.
 Lobbyismus für das Eigentums scheint deutlich mehr Einfluss zu haben als Verantwortungsgefühl und Naturschutzgedanken.
 Es geht halt nicht nur um Bienen sondern um viel mehr.
 So wie es auch die Aquakulturbetriebe  weniger trifft, als Artenschutz, Fische, Angler, Fischerei und erst ganz viel später auch die Aquakultur.
 Letzteren verschafft der Kormoran gar Vorteile wenn dieser die Konkurrenz vermindert und Absatzmärkte durch Leerfrass erschafft.
 Aquakulturbetriebe können sich ja schützen, aber allen anderen ist dieses in der Fläche nicht möglich.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Entschließung der EU Kommission zum Kormoran*



Ørret schrieb:


> Es geht darum Aquakultur und industrielle Fischerei zu schützen



Dann ist es jetzt für mich ja noch schwieriger zu verstehen! So habe ich die Entschließung allerings auch interpretiert- aber warum bringt der DAFV dann diese Meldung? Zwar betrifft es Anger auch irgendwie- aber es ist keine Meldung für Angler!

So wie die Aufnahme der Angler in die CFP hauptsächlich auch für die kommerzielle Fischerei Vorteile bringt und vom DAFV begrüsst wird.

Muss ich jetzt die Frage stellen, wessen Interessen der DAFV besser vertritt?


----------



## Ørret (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Entschließung der EU Kommission zum Kormoran*

Die vertreten niemanden....die sind so nutzlos wie ein Kropf.


----------



## smithie (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Entschließung der EU Kommission zum Kormoran*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt die Frage stellen, wessen Interessen der DAFV besser vertritt?


 Naturschutzinteressen:
Weniger Angler -> weniger Störenfriede bei deren Naturschutzzielen, die man an entsprechenden Stellen immer verargumentieren muss.
Wie kann ich die Äsche schützen und sie gleichzeitig beangeln wollen?


Dann verringert sich auch gleichzeitig das Problem mit dem Plastikmüll, den man zu den Anglern zuordnen kann. 



Weiter sind auch keine Klagen mehr zu erwarten, wenn die Kutter an der Küste weniger und/oder weg sind (@Schonzeit/-maß).



Zahlen werden die Angler es trotzdem und der Widerstand wird weniger.


----------



## Laichzeit (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Entschließung der EU Kommission zum Kormoran*

Es ist eine Meldung wert, da erstmalig eine drastische Bestandsreduzierung diskutiert wird. Nicht wie vorher, die Kormorane zu vergrämen, was das Problem nur an andere Stellen verlagert.
Weniger Kormorane = weniger Fraßdruck auf die Gewässer. Der Kormoran frisst abgesehen von den traditionellen Fischteich-Regionen immer mehr Wild als Zuchtfisch und das kommt uns bei der Bestandsreduzierung zu Gute.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Entschließung der EU Kommission zum Kormoran*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Es ist eine Meldung wert, da erstmalig eine drastische Bestandsreduzierung diskutiert wird. Nicht wie vorher, die Kormorane zu vergrämen, was das Problem nur an andere Stellen verlagert.
> Weniger Kormorane = weniger Fraßdruck auf die Gewässer. Der Kormoran frisst abgesehen von den traditionellen Fischteich-Regionen immer mehr Wild als Zuchtfisch und das kommt uns bei der Bestandsreduzierung zu Gute.



Das habe ich auch nicht kritisiert!



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das Europäische Parlament hat am 12.Juni eine Entschließung veröffentlicht, wonach die Kormoranbestände in Europa zum Schutz der Aquakulturen deutlich reduziert werden sollen.
> 
> Siehe
> 
> ...



Hinterfragt habe ich lediglich die Formulierung der PM des DAFV!



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Interessant hierzu finde ich die PM des DAFV!
> 
> https://www.dafv.de/projekte/kormor...uzierung-des-kormoranbestandes-in-europa.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Entschließung der EU Kommission zum Kormoran*

Ihr führt hier eine polemische Diskussion, obwohl im Kern doch jedem klar sein dürfte, welche Politik ein Verband/Verein vertritt, dessen Präsident FDP-Mitglied ist. 

Von Happach-Kasan existiert ja kein Profil mehr auf Abgeordneten-Watch, weil sie keine Abgeordnete mehr ist, aber ein Blick auf das Profil des Partei-Chefs zeigt, worum es geht: https://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/profile/christian-lindner#block-pw-sidejobs-profile

Zu fast 100%: Thema Wirtschaft


----------



## BERND2000 (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Entschließung der EU Kommission zum Kormoran*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ihr führt hier eine polemische Diskussion, obwohl im Kern doch jedem klar sein dürfte, welche Politik ein Verband/Verein vertritt, dessen Präsident FDP-Mitglied ist.
> 
> Von Happach-Kasan existiert ja kein Profil mehr auf Abgeordneten-Watch, weil sie keine Abgeordnete mehr ist, aber ein Blick auf das Profil des Partei-Chefs zeigt, worum es geht: https://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/profile/christian-lindner#block-pw-sidejobs-profile
> 
> Zu fast 100%: Thema Wirtschaft



 Als wenn das nur bei der FDP so wäre.#c
 Wobei ich immer noch nicht verstehe warum eine nicht angelnde, politische Agra-Lobbyistin einen angeblichen Naturschutz und Anglerverband leiten kann.
 Kein Wunder das ich den nicht als Anglervertretung verstehe, sondern eher mit Tierschutz in der Fischerei, als mit Angeln und Naturschutz verbinde.


----------



## Flussangler_58 (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Entschließung der EU Kommission zum Kormoran*

Kormoranverordnung in NRW in Kraft getreten



Pressemitteilung Fischereiverband NRW


Gesetzes und Verordnungsblatt Ausgabe 2018 Nr. 14


Pressemitteilung Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe


DAFV


----------



## Kay63 (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Entschließung der EU Kommission zum Kormoran*

Danke für die Mitteilung Lars!

Abgesehen von der Interessenlage sind die beim DAFV verwendeten Zahlen nicht ganz korrekt. Man spricht von 160 000 Vögeln, die 500g Fisch am Tag vertilgen. Der DAFV kommt auf 20000t im Jahr, ich auf 29200t, mal ganz abgesehen von den verletzten Fischen.

Petri Kay


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Entschließung der EU Kommission zum Kormoran*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Als wenn das nur bei der FDP so wäre.#c



Da hast du sicher Recht, aber die FDP ist diesbezüglich schon besonders heftig.

In meiner Gegend gibt es gerade etwas Stress an einem Gewässer, weil eine Firma den Antrag gestellt hat, dieses stärker für die kommerzielle Freizeitnutzung zu erschließen. Die erste Frage, die seitens der betroffenen Gemeinden diskutiert wurde war nicht die Umweltverträglichkeit, sondern wer von den entsprechenden Gewerbesteuern profitieren würde.


----------

